# Deer Kabobs



## Dragon_1198 (Mar 18, 2005)

:beer: When I get a deer, buffalo, or any other large game, I take and cut the meat into chunks. I then take and wrap the chunks with bacon and put on my kabob sticks on the grill. I then sprinkle with seasoned salt, and slather with A1 Steak Sauce. Wait till bacon gets done and try a sample. I can't cook enough of them. :beer: :beer:


----------

